# my koi



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

the red/white is "baka," and the matsuba is "kiminchi." 





































 <333 my babies !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

they're beautiful! i love em.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

aww!! they're so cute!! What size tank do you have them in?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Whats the difference between Koi and goldfish? ha


HEY THIS IS A PLACE TO LEARN!! LMAO


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

They flip-flop between a 4o gallon and a 55 gallon. I'm trying to get my hands on a 150 or a 240 gallon for them.. 

A koi grows larger than a goldfish.. Up to 48 inches where goldfish normally get 12-15 inches. Koi have those lovely little whiskers, and come in many more different colors than goldfish do.. They're prized by the Japanese.. Hm... I think you'd be better off asking someone who knows the history of the koi and the history of the goldfish a bit more. They're both fish derived from carp, but they're two totally different fish.. Cold water fish.. um..


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Id have to say tho Ive never seen one in my life. Yours are so cute!! I think they look like little dragons!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

kio and goldfish are slightly similar both being developed by breading and rebreeding mutations of the golden carp to get some interesting colors and sizes. Prized kio though (like what is popular in japan) cost hundreds to over a thousand dollars and what is bought a places like petsmart are just more common varities and "mut" varities of kio which is why they have a lower value


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Awsome! I wonder how they look in a pond!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

They're quite lovely in a pond. Some can be red and blue, others gold and black, others orange and black, some orange and white. They all have different patterns, and are a real treat to watch swimming around. Plus, because of their size, you can feed them a pellet or 2 day in and out...but as with any fish, you shouldn't overdo it. They're a lot of fun to watch, and very durable for weather/water temp changes. Even if a pond freezes on top, as long as the bottom is still water, they do extremely well. My family kept many koi, and the weather where they live goes from 105 in the summer to about 25 in the winter (farenheit (sp?) of course). They're nice fishies.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I know... like the scenes they took at those Chinese and Japanese gardens with large ponds... a brige to a small island to the middle... old men playing old chess... lol that should cost a fortune if you plan to build in the US, leave the fancy fish aside.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Oooh! I luv your Koi! My sis just brought some home (they are babies) and she is still deciding wether to get a 259 gallon tank, or put them in a pond! I luv them though, there are 3 of em! I personally, am not interested in the fancy fish, cuz I don't have the money! Besieds, beuty is only skin deep! But darn it, it sure fools ya sometimes!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

259 gallon tank...Thats an odd size tank. lol


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Kiminchi, the butterfly koi, died of dropsy this morning.  I guess I was too late in treatment, even when I started treatment the day I got her.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Awww, Im so sorry.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Eep. that's a bummer. 

I would go for a pond over a tank, but it depends on the area you're able to put the fish in. Ponds can be modified for many breeds of fish, whereas tanks are more set in their water conditions. I love koi, but wouldn't keep them unless I could buy a pond. This is completely personal preference, though. Do what you will, just take good care of the little guys


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll always take care of them--Just like every other fish and other pet I own.. I love them like family. I'm worried about putting in a pond in our area. We live just outside a bad part of town and the lot beside ours is usually busy with foot-traffic. Two of our dogs have been poisoned by the neighborhood overs' kids. One survived. I'm afraid that if I dug a big pond in our yard and stuck some huge fish in it that I'd have trouble with the neighborhood kids. The LAST thing I want is to walk out one morning and find my pet ten feet away from the water on the grass, in the pen with the dogs, or all of them floating... Not to mention, I don't own this house. My mother does.. and she's not very keen on the idea of a big hole in her yard. I try to argue the concept that it would mean less mowing.. Eh, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. 

All in all, a pond in this area just is NOT a good idea. It's setting up for disaster. ...And I have a bunch of curious little kitties running around outside. Just another reason it would NOT work.


----------

